# FS: 91 sentra E stick shift



## eg_21 (Jul 24, 2009)

91 nissan sentra E 109k original miles stick shift (standard) clean title

car was crashed on drivers side fender but is not that bad, all it needs is a fender and turn signal, i don't have pics of damage so don't ask car is in chicago IL, sorry to post here but couldn't get it on the classified section.

mods:

remote starter alarm so you could turn it on from inside of your house when is cold outside
16'' rota circuit 8 rims 1 is cracked but fixable for $60 tires are bald
new clutch
tune up done a month ago is got lifetime warranty on parts
m3 style led mirrors
new clutch oem
fidanza light weight flywheel
kicker speakers all around 4 month old
tinted windows all around
leather shift boot with blue stitches
aluminum shift knob
neon lights on driver and passenger side
clean interior
glow gauges lights up blue and red at night
great for a se-r swap or just for a dd.

car runs great and it starts every time, never gave me a single problem hate to get rid of it but i lost my job, and need money. NO TRADES AT ALL.

773-610-0426 $600 cash takes it not a penny less that's a steal.


----------



## eg_21 (Jul 24, 2009)

bump somebody buy this. you won't regret it.


----------

